# A Teddy Bear Tale - A Teddy protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know?

"The humble Teddy Bear has been protecting the innocent since 1902&#8230;"

We all remember that special stuffed animal we had as a child, the one that we couldn't leave home without. Now you can pass those cherished memories onto your little ones with this wonderful tale of adventure and whimsy about a child's teddy bear, Tristan, who defends his child while he sleeps from the monsters under the bed.

A Teddy Bear Tale is the story of Tristan the Teddy Bear and his last night of guarding his child from the Monsters under the Bed. On this final night the Monsters under the bed are unleashed by the wicked Bogeyman and Tristan must defend his child from the Kobolds, the Goblins, No Names and No Noses, the Slobbering Slobs, the Knockers, Blighters and Silly Buggers, Blue Skins with bald heads and a Dust Dragon with razor sharp teeth. With his child's innocence at stake Tristan must find a way to defeat them all and stop the Bogeyman from claiming his child.

A Teddy Bear Tale is an illustrated children's book written by Nick Davis optimized for your Kindle with a nod towards the wonderfully dark gleeful style of Roald Dahl and is illustrated by Maryland Indie Artist Dan Nokes with beautiful full color ink art. An ideal book for your child and Teddy Bear lovers everywhere.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/

In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843
Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales
And check out our website at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Nick, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

An illustrated children's book for your Kindle, the perfect way to share the joy of reading or to give as an eBook gift to your child. Read about Tristan the Teddy Bear defending his child from the Monsters under the bed on your Kindle at the links below. This is book for children, the young at heart and Teddy Bear Lovers everywhere.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/

In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843
Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales
And check out our website at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A Teddy Bear Tale Book signing at Ukazoo Independent Book store on January 7, 1-4pm​
An illustrated children's book for your Kindle, the perfect way to share the joy of reading or to give as an eBook gift to your child. Read about Tristan the Teddy Bear defending his child from the Monsters under the bed on your Kindle at the links below. This is book for children, the young at heart and Teddy Bear Lovers everywhere.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/

In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843
Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales
And check out our website at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A Teddy Bear Tale is the story of Tristan the Teddy Bear defending his child from the Monsters under the bed. This is an illustrated children's book for your Kindle, the perfect way to share the joy of reading or to give as an eBook gift to your child. This is book for children, the young at heart and Teddy Bear Lovers everywhere.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/

In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843
Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales
And check out our website at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking for a book to put on your child's Kindle? Then check out A Teddy Bear Tale is the story of Tristan the Teddy Bear defending his child from the Monsters under the bed. This is an illustrated children's book for your Kindle, the perfect way to share the joy of reading or to give as an eBook gift to your child. This is book for children, the young at heart and Teddy Bear Lovers everywhere.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/

In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843
Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales
And check out our website at http://theteddybeartales.com

Pretty please on bended knee and glistening tear in eye I ask if you have a copy of A Teddy Bear Tale and have read it to please leave your review for on the Books Amazon page.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Mark this date in your calenders. I am doing A Teddy Bear Tale Book signing at Ukazoo Independent Book Store in MD, this Saturday from 1 to 4pm, come get your book signed by the author and get a unique Tristan themed doodle from the books artist Dan Nokes.

Also this illustrated children's book is available for the Kindle, the perfect way to share the joy of reading or to give as an eBook gift to your child. Read about Tristan the Teddy Bear defending his child from the Monsters under the bed on your Kindle at the links below. This is book for children, the young at heart and Teddy Bear Lovers everywhere.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843
Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales
And check out our website at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a story for children, the young at heart and for anyone who ever owned cuddly toy that kept them safe at night. This is the tale of Tristan the Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed. This illustrated children's book is available for the Kindle and in print, the perfect way to share the joy of reading or to give as an eBook gift to your child. Read about Tristan the Teddy Bear defending his child from the Monsters under the bed on your Kindle at the links below.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843
Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales
And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843
Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales
And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Please take a moment to check out the art showcase for A Teddy Bear Tale on Youtube at this link - 




The Tale of a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed, available on multiple eReader devices and in print.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Your child scared of the Monsters that go bump in the night? Meet the Tristan the Teddy Bear who bumps back!










A Teddy Bear Tale, available on multiple eReader devices and in print.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A Teddy Bear Tale, the cuddly defender who keeps his child safe from the Monster under the bed, available on multiple eReader devices and in print, just click the links below... Find out what everyone else is talking about and why this book is being considered by a major animation studio. Pick up this classic tale of unconditional love.

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know you can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale the illustrated children's book about a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37 If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Your child afraid of the Monsters under the bed? Meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the unconditional loyal protector of his child from the bumps in the night. Did you know you can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale the illustrated children's book about a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes there is a story that comes along that speaks to generations, A Teddy Bear Tale is one such story... This is an illustrated tale of a Teddy Bear called Tristan who protects his child from the Monsters under the bed.

Check out the beautiful water colored artwork by Dan Nokes and read a sample of this story at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you read the Teddy Bear Tales FREE Bedtime story - Tidy your Room! to your child yet? If not click this link here to read it today - http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?p=622#axzz1oMzWlnUQ

Once you've read the story take a moment to check out A Teddy Bear Tale an illustrated tale of a Teddy Bear called Tristan who protects his child from the Monsters under the bed.

Check out the beautiful water colored artwork by Dan Nokes and read a sample of this story at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

What is A Teddy Bear Tale?

It is an illustrated tale of Tristan the Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the Bed led by the diabolical evil Bogeyman. A story that transcends generations and appeal to anyone who has owned that special toy that they cuddled during the night.

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37#axzz1p1ZNjykt

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional
Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please LIKE our new look A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Aww . . . sounds cute.  I hope you know kids who are enjoying it!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you Emily, I hope you enjoy the story. Now I have a couple of really cool updates for you!

First up, I will be at the Maryland Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday March 25th from 10am to 4pm. I will be bringing along book copies of A Teddy Bear Tale, a few of my other works for you all to pick up direct from me! If you are in the area come on over. For more details on the ACC click here - http://www.annapoliscomiccon.com/

Second, is also pretty cool for the first time in a long time I picked up a pencil and had a go at drawing my own version of Tristan. You can see the thumb of the image below and if you want to see the full sized version click here http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=273



If you can't make the Comic con you can still pick up this illustrated tale of Tristan the Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the Bed led by the diabolical evil Bogeyman. A story that transcends generations and appeal to anyone who has owned that special toy that they cuddled during the night.

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional
Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please LIKE our new look A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

This weekend I was at the Annapolis Comic Con, a fantastic convention and to my great surprise I totally sold out of printed editions of A Teddy Bear Tale!!! Totally and utterly, I had to go to my artist Dan Nokes who was as the show and borrow what he had left, and those sold out just as quick!!! It was amazing to see this much interest in my story about a little Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed... Kind of magical really 

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional
Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please LIKE our new look A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

If you enjoyed A Teddy Bear Tale, you are going to love A Teddy Bear Tale Part Two available for Pre-order on Kickstarter! This new tale of adventure, of heroism, of Tristan protecting children everywhere from the Green Headed Monster. Learn more about this book, see sketches of the new Monsters and Tristan's brand new Cuddly Defender Companion Wilma Bunny by clicking here - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/altworld/a-teddy-bear-tale-part-two

To learn more about A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional the first book.Click here to read more http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7526

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional
Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/noresults?product.urlkeywords=a+teddy+bear+tale+nick+davis&workid=11077587322

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please LIKE our new look A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## alexjrado (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, this board is full of phenomenal work!
This is great!
I definitely have a lot of clicking to do and hope to pick a few of these up.

I got lots of clicking to do...
This is a great thread. Nice job everyone


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

alexjrado said:


> Wow, this board is full of phenomenal work!
> This is great!
> I definitely have a lot of clicking to do and hope to pick a few of these up.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I hope you enjoy the book.

Did you know the sequel to A Teddy Bear Tale is now on Kickstarter for you to Pre-Order? This new tale of adventure see's our heroic Teddy Bear Tristan protect happiness from the Green Headed Monster. This new story is called A Teddy Bear Tale II - Faithful

He is joined on this new adventure by a new companion Wilma Bunny, encounters new Monsters and new perils as he races to the secret Boggle Toy Train to save it from the Green Header Monster. To learn more about this book and how you can Pre-Order it click here - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/altworld/a-teddy-bear-tale-part-two

To learn more about the first book A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional and read Tristan's exciting story of protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed. Click here to read more http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7526

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional
Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732?ean=2940013531499

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please LIKE our new look A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Meet Wilma Bunny, a friend to our Heroic Teddy Bear Tristan and a new cuddly defender to protect children against the Monsters in the night. The above Cuddly Bunny is made by Dot of Dotsbears and is a new addition to our growing range of plushy guardians. You can Pre-Order her and Tristan's new story A Teddy Bear Tale II - Faithful at Kickstarter by clicking here - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/altworld/a-teddy-bear-tale-part-two

To learn more about the first book A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional and read Tristan's exciting story of protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed, a Dust Dragon and the evil Bogeyman. Click here http://theteddybeartales.com

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional
Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732?ean=2940013531499

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please LIKE our new look A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know the sequel to A Teddy Bear Tale is now on Kickstarter for you to Pre-Order for only $10 with FREE SHIPPING?

A Teddy Bear Tale II - Faithful is a new tale of adventure see's our heroic Teddy Bear Tristan protect happiness from the Green Headed Monster. He is joined on this new adventure by a new companion Wilma Bunny, encounters new Monsters and new perils as he races to the secret Boggle Toy Train to save it from the Green Header Monster. To learn more about this book and how you can Pre-Order it click here - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/altworld/a-teddy-bear-tale-part-two

To learn more about the first book A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional and read Tristan's exciting story of protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed. Click here to read more http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7526

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional
Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732?ean=2940013531499

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please LIKE our new look A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes there is a story that comes along that speaks to generations, A Teddy Bear Tale is one such story... This is an illustrated tale of a Teddy Bear called Tristan who protects his child from the Monsters under the bed.

Check out the beautiful water colored artwork by Dan Nokes and read a sample of this story at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know you can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale the illustrated children's book about a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37 If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Read the story that started it all, the illustrated all ages tale of a Teddy Bear inspired by a moment whimsy and quick pencil sketch of a loyal Teddy Bear named Tristan defending his Child from the Monsters under the bed.

Read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale the illustrated children's book about a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can also pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on the website as well. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Are you going to be in the Philadelphia area next weekend? Tristan, myself and Teddy Bear Tale artist Dan Nokes will be at Wizard World Philly from this Thursday for four days!!! To learn more about this event click here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7586

You can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale the illustrated children's book about a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can also pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on the website as well. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

An all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed. Learn more about this magical tale at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can also pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on the website as well. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

With production on A Teddy Bear Tale II started now is a great time to check out the first book and find out how Tristan's adventures started.

You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can also pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on the website as well. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Your child afraid of the Monsters under the bed? Worried about what goes bump in the night? Well meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the Cuddly Defender that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can also pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on the website as well. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the Cuddly Defender that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Teddy Bears have a sacred task, when you sleep at night they watch over you to keep you safe from the Monsters in the night. The all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale is about Tristan the Teddy Bear that bumps back at these Monsters to keep his child safe at night. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Meet the Tristan the Teddy Bear, the Teddy that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed in this all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

When we were children little did we know that we slept soundly in our beds because of that threadbare Cuddly Toy that watched over us during the night. This is the tale of one such toy... Tristan the Teddy Bear

This all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale is Tristan's last night as the guardian of his boy and you can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Tristan the Teddy Bear the long time companion of his boy, now ignored and left to gather dust on the shelf at the top of the bed. The very last night before his boy packs him away into the attic the Bogeyman gathers the Monsters under the bed to claim Tristan's boy for himself. This is the story of that last night and a Teddy Bear's unconditional love for his boy...

A Teddy Bear Tale is an all ages traditionally illustrated book. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know Teddy Bears watch over you when you sleep and keep you safe from the Monsters under the Bed... A Teddy Bear Tale is the story of one such Teddy Bear named Tristan...

A Teddy Bear Tale is an all ages traditionally illustrated book. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

When we were children little did we know that we slept soundly in our beds because of that threadbare Cuddly Toy that watched over us during the night. This is the tale of one such toy... Tristan the Teddy Bear

This all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale is Tristan's last night as the guardian of his boy and you can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Your child afraid of the Monsters under the bed? Worried about what goes bump in the night? Well meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the Cuddly Defender that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can also pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on the website as well. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

And check out our website and the special Christmas Holiday book deals at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=1234
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Happy New Year Everybody!

Happy New Year Everybody!

Your child afraid of the Monsters under the bed? Worried about what goes bump in the night? Well meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the Cuddly Defender that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed.

You can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale the illustrated children's book about a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37 If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Your child afraid of the Monsters under the bed? Worried about what goes bump in the night? Well meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the Cuddly Defender that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37 If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

When we were children little did we know that we slept soundly in our beds because of that threadbare Cuddly Toy that watched over us during the night. This is the tale of one such toy... Tristan the Teddy Bear

This all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale is Tristan's last night as the guardian of his boy and you can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes there is a story that comes along that speaks to generations, A Teddy Bear Tale is one such story an illustrated tale of a Teddy Bear called Tristan who protects his child from the Monsters under the bed. You can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale of this all ages illustrated children's book and check out the beautiful watercolor illustrations at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## WickerMom (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow this looks great - congratulations.  I'm wondering about "Unconditional" and if you consider it a title or subtitle.  It could work either way, and I'm guessing in this keyword world, you want 'teddy bear' up front.  Plus it's easier word-of-mouth w/ Teddy Bear Tale.

I bring it up because I really like your cover, but wonder if the word 'Uncondtional' does't need something to separate it from the byline. Some books I've seen separate title and subtitle, with one atop and one at the bottom.  I recently saw one that used the subtitle at the top, for design purposes, but kept the original title in place for punlishing logistics.  Can't remember the book, will post if I think of it.  Anyway, just curious here, and hopefuly helpful.

Again, really love the idea behind your story, and a quality job at arranging your product link options.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

What is A Teddy Bear Tale?

It is an illustrated tale of Tristan the Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the Bed led by the diabolical evil Bogeyman. A story that transcends generations and appeal to anyone who has owned that special toy that they cuddled during the night.

You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37#axzz1p1ZNjykt

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A Teddy Bear Tale is the story of Tristan the Teddy Bear defending his child from the Monsters under the bed. This is an illustrated children's book for your Kindle, the perfect way to share the joy of reading or to give as an eBook gift to your child. This is book for children, the young at heart and Teddy Bear Lovers everywhere. You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37#axzz1p1ZNjykt

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

What is A Teddy Bear Tale?

It is an illustrated tale of Tristan the Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the Bed led by the diabolical evil Bogeyman. A story that transcends generations and appeal to anyone who has owned that special toy that they cuddled during the night. You can pick up A Teddy Bear Tale in print or multiple eBook formats at http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37#axzz1p1ZNjykt

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night...

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

When we were children little did we know that we slept soundly in our beds because of that threadbare Cuddly Toy that watched over us during the night. This is the tale of one such toy... Tristan the Teddy Bear

This all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale is Tristan's last night as the guardian of his boy and you can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes there is a story that comes along that speaks to generations, A Teddy Bear Tale is one such story an illustrated tale of a Teddy Bear called Tristan who protects his child from the Monsters under the bed. You can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale of this all ages illustrated children's book and check out the beautiful watercolor illustrations at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

When we were children little did we know that we slept soundly in our beds because of that threadbare Cuddly Toy that watched over us during the night. This is the tale of one such toy... Tristan the Teddy Bear

This all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale is Tristan's last night as the guardian of his boy and you can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Your child afraid of the Monsters under the bed? Worried about what goes bump in the night? Well meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the Cuddly Defender that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed. You can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37 If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Your child afraid of the Monsters under the bed? Worried about what goes bump in the night? Well meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the Cuddly Defender that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed.

You can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale the illustrated children's book about a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37 If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

When we were children little did we know that we slept soundly in our beds because of that threadbare Cuddly Toy that watched over us during the night. This is the tale of one such toy... Tristan the Teddy Bear

This all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale is Tristan's last night as the guardian of his boy and you can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Your child afraid of the Monsters under the bed? Worried about what goes bump in the night? Well meet Tristan the Teddy Bear the Cuddly Defender that bumps back at the Monsters under the bed.

You can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale the illustrated children's book about a Teddy Bear protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37 If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

When we were children little did we know that we slept soundly in our beds because of that threadbare Cuddly Toy that watched over us during the night, unflinching in their loyalty and unwavering in their resolve. They do this out of love, and faith in their child... This is the tale of one such toy...

Tristan the Teddy Bear

This all ages illustrated story A Teddy Bear Tale is Tristan's last night as the guardian of his boy and you can check out a six page sample of the all ages illustrated story about a Teddy Bear called Tristan protecting his child from the Monsters under the bed at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

You can pick up the printed version of this timeless tale on our website. Or you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes there is a story that comes along that speaks to generations, A Teddy Bear Tale is one such story an illustrated tale of a Teddy Bear called Tristan who protects his child from the Monsters under the bed. You can read a sample of A Teddy Bear Tale of this all ages illustrated children's book and check out the beautiful watercolor illustrations at this link http://theteddybeartales.alt-world.com/?page_id=37

If you like what you see you can also pick it up in your favorite eBook format for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo etc or even order a printed copy. Take a look at a tale for children, and for anyone who has ever owned a cuddly toy that kept them safe at night... A Teddy Bear Tale - Unconditional

Available on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4MAIU/
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006F4MAIU
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006F4MAIU
In Brazil at http://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B006F4MAIU

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-teddy-bear-tale-nick-davis/1107758732

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Teddy-Bear-Tale-Unconditional/book-yuyqXf0if0GrGV3vHgTtBw/page1.html

The Sony eReader edition can be found at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/a-teddy-bear-tale-unconditional/_/R-400000000000000559104

Or in multiple eReader formats at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/108843

Please Like A Teddy Bear Tales Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TheTeddyBearTales

Or find us on G+ at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115812356378982882839/115812356378982882839/posts

And check out our website and order the print version at http://theteddybeartales.com


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Gosh it has been bone-chilling Fairy Tale cold hasn't it?

With these cold days and colder nights, this is a great time to share a story with your family and what is better winter reading than a story that begins with Once Upon a Time?

I invite you to check out the all-ages Once Upon a Time fantasy adventure in the fastest selling original 5 Star fairy tales series on the Nook...

The Wonder Tales

Set in the Realm of the Ninth Kingdom. Stories of Heroic Quests, Noble Heroes, feisty Princesses, Greedy Kings, Witches, Wizards, Ogres, Goblins, Pirates and a Talking Horse.

Journey into this land far, far away at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com

Download the Wonder Tales to your Kindle here if you live in the US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W8D8QO
In the UK at https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Germany at https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004W8D8QO
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Italia at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Japan at http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B004W8D8QO
In Canada at https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004W8D8QO
in Brazil at https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B004W8D8QO

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonder-tales-volume-one-nick-davis/1100544967

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Wonder-Tales-Volume-One/book-rpc0VAzay0SMuR-MRQa3iA/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/_/R-400000000000000411619

Check out the complete book in multiple eReader formats or in print at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/?page_id=158

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-wonder-tales-volume-one/id441135896?mt=11

Be sure to check out The Daughter of Frost, the most popular and highly rated Wonder Tale available in multiple formats at http://thewondertales.alt-world.com/original-fairy-tale-stories/the-fairy-tale-of-the-daughter-of-frost/

While you are here please LIKE our Facebook page it has a whole new look! https://www.facebook.com/TheWonderTales

Let imagination soar!


----------

